# .380 bullet shapes/brands



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I was wondering if you guys knew a relatively cheap round nose FMJ in .380 brand. I know Winchester white box bullets have a flat nose to them, and I have heard issues about them feeding in a PPK/S. I have shot about 100 rounds of CCI Blazer Brass 95 gr. FMJ and they work well, but they are a little dirty, they leave a lot of unburned powder in the bore. I've heard to stay away from Fiocchi and S&B for my gun. I just need a decent target/plinking round in FMJ. For defensive purposes I am going to go with 102 gr. Remington Golden Sabers, I am pleased with their performance and I have been told they feed well in the PP series pistols.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Who told you to stay away from Fiocchi and S&B brands, and why?

I've never shot either brand in the .380 ( my experience with the .380 is minimal) but I see more than a few empty boxes at my local range.

I would advise you to try a few boxes of each and make up your own mind.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Who told you to stay away from Fiocchi and S&B brands, and why?
> 
> I've never shot either brand in the .380 ( my experience with the .380 is minimal) but I see more than a few empty boxes at my local range.
> 
> ...


 I agree with Bob as I have never used Fiocchi but I have used a lot of S&B without any problems. They sell S&B at the range I go to and I have never heard any complaints about it. I use WWB for practice ammo and Magtech 95gr hollow points for carry in both my .380's. Good luck.


----------

